# Why Not Gem Stones?



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Why is it that gem stones are never considered as valuable preps? Most awe more scarce than silver. Yes I know some are artificially scarce like diamonds.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

But silver I can afford a little at a time. Besides, how many people know gems well enough to invest or trade?


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I don't feel that I know how to verify what is real and what is cubic whatevercon.....


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Ripon said:


> I don't feel that I know how to verify what is real and what is cubic whatevercon.....


Perfect point Ripon

The problem with any precious stone is that the quality is completely subjective, you need an expert on clarity, size, carat, color, all of these things are hard to qualify.

When it comes to silver or gold it is easy to qualify size, weight and volume.

As a means of trade stay away form gems IMO


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

In my opinion, valuations on gemstones are far too subjective to be used as a trading medium.

Edit: Rancher posted while I was typing. More proof that great minds think alike.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

You all can send your gem stones to me.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

I know each of you are correct. Not only that there are many different types of stones that look similar the big three Emeralds, Rubies, and Sapphires. Still_ ?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

PalmettoTree said:


> I know each of you are correct. Not only that there are many different types of stones that look similar the big three Emeralds, Rubies, and Sapphires. Still_ ?


If you cannot convert it easily into something you want or need, it is worthless. Gold and silver are relatively easy for anybody to determine the purity. Gemstones, not so much. If you want to hold onto them long enough after SHTF, they will come back as a store of value. But that is a long time down the road.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

PalmettoTree said:


> Why is it that gem stones are never considered as valuable preps? Most awe more scarce than silver. Yes I know some are artificially scarce like diamonds.


Silver is useful for tools, water purification...... gold is shinny and has a strange power over the unknowing!
My great uncle was a big investor, he always told me never invest in Gems, and or Art! didn't say why...but history shows they are worthless!


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

jro1 said:


> Silver is useful for tools, water purification...... gold is shinny and has a strange power over the unknowing!
> My great uncle was a big investor, he always told me never invest in Gems, and or Art! didn't say why...but history shows they are worthless!


I agree on the art. There is a lot of good artist just trying to eat. You can get enough to decorate and impress very inexpensively.

Gems are very over priced. IMO


----------



## Conundrum99 (Feb 16, 2014)

I wouldn't know a diamond for a piece of glass, or a ruby from emarld. I'll stick to silver, lead, copper or aluminum.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Or platinum... There won't be a shortage of Catalytic converter's post SHTF!


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Like stated above. I don't have as much knowledge on them as I would like. I have a very good friend that is a jeweler and knows his stuff but I don't know shit from shinola about them. i do know there is a tremendous markup in jewelry . In the present time it helps that your best friend can get wholesale prices . On a side note to maybe throw a little business his way. he also builds custom stuff for people like us. Check out Ammunition Art LLC | Military, Law enforcement, Biker Jewelry and accessories It is top notch stuff. You can pick the caliber you want and your style. My fiance and I have several items but our bracelets are our favorites. EVERYWHERE we go someone says how cool they are. I have the "Four Horseman" which was named after us 4 best friends and has 1 carat worth of diamonds as primers and my fiance has the Outlaw 1 which has 3/4 carats as diamonds. She likes the cuff design because she was a LEO.. Granted, we got a huge discount.. I urge you guys (and gals) to check out the site. It is custom quality stuff. I have sent several people to them and they are all happy. If you decide you want to order, let me know and I can probably get you a discount.. Ammunition Art LLC | Military, Law enforcement, Biker Jewelry and accessories I know I got a little off topic but a lot of you guys would prlly be interested in the products.. If not, no worries.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Ripon said:


> I don't feel that I know how to verify what is real and what is cubic whatevercon.....


 ^^^^ what he said


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Don't forget palladium.

There are "prepper' sites advertising yellow diamonds. The one I saw wanted a minimum $10,000 investment to start. LOL
10K buys a lot of real preps. 
_That being said, what does 10K look like?_


----------

